# Eddy Curry is coming to town



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36577/20050710/bulls_curry_hawks_to_talk/

At least, he's coming to town to visit the Hawks. We'll see what happens, though.

I hope Billy Knight doesn't give him too much money, because I am not an Eddy Curry fan. 5 RPG and less than 1 BPG is not the type of production you want to get out of your Center. Not only do you have to worry about him beefing up and being lazy and out of shape, you also have injury concerns, and you have concerns about his rebounding and defense. A lot of question marks on this man.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36577/20050710/bulls_curry_hawks_to_talk/
> 
> At least, he's coming to town to visit the Hawks. We'll see what happens, though.
> 
> I hope Billy Knight doesn't give him too much money, because I am not an Eddy Curry fan. 5 RPG and less than 1 BPG is not the type of production you want to get out of your Center. Not only do you have to worry about him beefing up and being lazy and out of shape, you also have injury concerns, and you have concerns about his rebounding and defense. A lot of question marks on this man.


He is restricted isn't he? If he is, that means Atlanta would probably have to offer him a boatload of money to be able to get him.

I hope for Atlanta's sake they don't throw huge money at Curry. They'll regret it if they do.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope so too. I think he can be an 18+ PPG scorer on this team, but his lack of rebounding would not exactly help Atlanta start the fast break. I don't think there is a chance Atlanta offers him the max, like they did Joe Johnson. But even a near max offer would be over paying for Curry.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, good news. Eddy Curry has canceled his visit, and Tyson Chandler is coming in Atlanta to visit instead. The thing about Chandler is he has had back injuries in the past, and he is not a good offensive player. But I think he would give the Hawks the defender and rebounder that they desperately covet. The only problem being is that Chciago really likes him alot, and will probably match all offers.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Tyson Chandler, and that would be sweet if Atlanta got him...then traded him to Detroit for Darvin Ham, heck we'll throw in Larry Brown too.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Man, Curry is a joke. He cancelled his visit with Atlanta because Atlanta wanted to run some tests on him to see how his health it, and Curry said no to that. Then we hear Big Z is re-signing with Cleveland, so now Curry has agreed to come back to Atlanta. I don't think he was ever a strong possibility, because he doesn't fit the team. Atlanta wants to run the break, and Eddy is fat. And you start breaks by getting turnovers and by rebounding, neither which Eddy is good at. So we'll see..

Chandler isn't worth the max, but he sure would help Atlanta on the boards and blocking shots, starting some fast breaks. I would like to see us make him a reasonable offer.. but like I said, Chicago wants him back.


----------



## www.rmb.com (Jun 25, 2005)

Chandler would be a great fit with Williams, Smith and Childress. He would rebound and block shots and won't take all the shots from the other 3 guys. I say offer him the max because you won't be a chance to get him for anything less. After that offer Harrington for Kwame Brown and you have a pretty good yound nucleus.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can I see a link of where it says Chandler is visiting?

But Curry isn't seriously considering the Hawks. He really just wants an offer from the Bulls, but they told him to go and fetch an offer to determine his market value. Chandler is the one you guys can get, his heart isn't in Chicago like Curry's. Chandler just wants $$$ and a starting spot.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The Hawks won't get Chandler, unless they offer max; which Chicago would most likely match anyways. 

I'm not sure how much it would take to get Curry, but I wouldn't be suprised if some moronic team offered him the max.. maybe Atlanta!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No. Billy Knight has proven that he knows his basketball, he is a smart dude. Same could not be said for Pete Babcock, but Knight has a vision and knows overpaying Centers who average 5 RPG is not the way to go.

I wouldn't offer Chandler the max.. HOWEVER, if Knight was assured that Chicago would match, it might not be a bad idea to do it just so another EC team will be bogged down with a bad contract. It probably won't happen, but it would be a tricky thing to pull off.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Hawks interest in Curry seems genuine



> Bulls restricted free-agent center Eddy Curry returned from Atlanta on Friday with a smile on his face and maybe even an offer to consider.
> 
> Curry is the only free agent the Hawks have brought in, reflecting a genuine interest by general manager Billy Knight.
> 
> ...


I still have my doubts about whether Knight really wants Curry, but I expect we'll find out within the next week or two.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Have the Hawks shown any signs that they'd want Stromile? He's a solid rebounder and he'd be great in the up-tempo style that Atlanta would be looking to play.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Have the Hawks shown any signs that they'd want Stromile? He's a solid rebounder and he'd be great in the up-tempo style that Atlanta would be looking to play.


Stromile Swift = 4.6 rebounds per game. Fortunately the Hawks haven't shown any interest in him yet.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I think those numbers would go up if he wasn't injured most of the season and had been given actual playing time.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Curry is not going to be a Hawk. That much I am fairly sure of.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

u guys should watch football instead if ur livin in atlanta, i'd be embarassed if my basketball team looked like that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Stromile Swift = 4.6 rebounds per game. Fortunately the Hawks haven't shown any interest in him yet.


Yeah, but if you look at the games where he got 30+ mins, which is a small sample, his rebounds were around 8-9 a game. Not that it matters anymore as far as the Hawks go.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BenGordon said:


> u guys should watch football instead if ur livin in atlanta, i'd be embarassed if my basketball team looked like that.



So what sport were you watching a couple years ago with those beautiful Bulls teams?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

JNice said:


> Yeah, but if you look at the games where he got 30+ mins, which is a small sample, his rebounds were around 8-9 a game. Not that it matters anymore as far as the Hawks go.


Actually he just averaged over 7 boards per game in those games (and that sucks anyway for a big man getting 30+ minutes) and it's a sample size of only 7 games. If his numbers are better in those seven games, I think it has more to do with them leaving him in there when he was playing well, and taking him out when he was playing badly (which was most of the time).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It looks like I was right. Billy Knight doesn't want Curry. 18 days later, and they haven't thrown an offer his way. Good for the Hawks.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> It looks like I was right. Billy Knight doesn't want Curry. 18 days later, and they haven't thrown an offer his way. Good for the Hawks.


I agree, good for them. I've actually been pretty impressed with the job Billy Knight has done in the past year or two, even though it hasn't paid dividends in the win column yet. This team has made so many bad moves for such a long time, it's nice to see them doing the right thing for once.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Actually he just averaged over 7 boards per game in those games (and that sucks anyway for a big man getting 30+ minutes) and it's a sample size of only 7 games. If his numbers are better in those seven games, I think it has more to do with them leaving him in there when he was playing well, and taking him out when he was playing badly (which was most of the time).



Well, I won't try to argue that he is a great rebounder but I think he'll do a decent job in Houston and I actually would have liked seeing him in Atlanta with the athletes they have already.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i was watchin the ravens, i left chicago in 97, pretty funny that michael jordan followed me kinda a couple years later to play in washington. i was pissed in 98 cuz i always said i wanted to see jordans last game.


----------

